# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6.5 Projectile Swap

## Tentman

Well the pressure was on to spell "swap" after Nibblets post, but I've crossed that hurdle . . 

I have some 6.5 Swift Scirocco 130's that won't shoot in my 6.5-06 despite a lot of fussing, dammed if I know why they don't shoot, I think it might be related to a copper fouling issue this rifle seems to have.

I'd like to swap them in batches of 20 for 20:

 - for Berger 130 VLD Hunting 130's
 - for Sierra 130's

and for some 140's, anything conventional would do.

Thanks - Foster

----------


## R93

Have you tried seating them right back 50-100 thou? They generally like a bit of jump in a fussy barrel.

----------


## Tentman

Yeah - it has a long throat, they are way back just to fit the mag box (I don't want to single load it), around the 0.070 -0.090 mark.

I was playing round in real strong light trying to see the extent of the copper fouling and bugger me found a blemish in the barrel about 10mm down the tube, so its in for a wee chop just now.

----------


## R93

All good then, you may be sweet using the sciroccos after ya sort that. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tentman

Thanks - nothing seems to certain about this rifle, it's properly bedded (glass bedded with free floated barrel, mag box not touching etc) , the scope base has been bedded and checked, I've tried two projectiles and two powders.  It is fouling worse than anything else I've had but  the barrel looks new to me so that should ease.  I thought it might be technique but I checked and I'm still shooting alright groups with other rifles !!

The best thing is the 'smith will do the lop this afternoon, so I can try it out again right away !!

----------


## baldbob

in my 6.506 sciroccos do 1.5" at 100m but done an under 1" group at 320m!!! just saying!!

----------


## R93

> Thanks - nothing seems to certain about this rifle, it's properly bedded (glass bedded with free floated barrel, mag box not touching etc) , the scope base has been bedded and checked, I've tried two projectiles and two powders.  It is fouling worse than anything else I've had but  the barrel looks new to me so that should ease.  I thought it might be technique but I checked and I'm still shooting alright groups with other rifles !!
> 
> The best thing is the 'smith will do the lop this afternoon, so I can try it out again right away !!


What make of barrel out of interest and is it fouling the whole way or just where you found the blemish?

----------


## R93

> in my 6.506 sciroccos do 1.5" at 100m but done an under 1" group at 320m!!! just saying!!


What barrel twist Adam? I cant remember if ya went 1:8 0r 1:8.5

----------


## baldbob

1;8

----------


## R93

Hmmm, I am only a little way into getting a load sorted for mine using scirrocos and it shoots around 1.5 @ 200 and half that with Amax. The sciroccos always seem to have a couple touching and one out in a 3 shot group. Accurate as, for hunting but I would like them as good as the Amax if possible. They went awesome in my 6.5-06 wich was 1:8.

I will try further out and see how they go if I can get them tighter, closer.

----------


## Tentman

Mine is a 6.5-06, barrel is a Douglas Premium 1:10 fitted up by old Din Collings in 1996 according to the stamp.  It looks new (there is still bluing in the grooves at the muzzle).

I'd fired 40-50 rounds, didn't check where the fouling was, I just cleaned it out with Sweets.  What really surprised me was I then fired a further 15 rounds and cleaned again, and a whole lot more copper (and other crap ??) came out.  I would have expected very little fouling from just 15 rounds.

There was no copper on the blemish when I found it (it was after the second very thorough clean) and it was only visible in stong light, but I could "feel" it with a pulled bristle from a wire brush.

----------


## R93

Foster, I doubt it, but the 1:10 twist may be the issue with the sciroccos? A black barrel that coppers badly is pretty rare opposed to stainless. Any idea how many rounds have been thru the barrel?
I have never had a barrel that fouls badly and that is just blind luck. 
If a barrel is new and does not foul too bad, it can sometimes settle, with hand lapping and shooting a few rounds.
If it is fouling bad now mate, after 17yrs, I would just get another barrel fitted and save time and money on ammo and mucking around. 
I hope you dont have too and its is just still new and needs a bit of attention.

Baldbob has had 2 barrels in his last 3 that he could sell the copper from, after 5 shots and put a deposit on a house :Grin:

----------


## Tentman

Got it back and the 'smith reckons its a new barrel too, although hes none too certain that the "chop" will fix it as the blemishes (yes there were 3) were set back 10mm or so from the muzzle.

At least the bloody thing will now fit in my normal gun cabinet, it was too long before !!

Now does anyone have some projectiles they'll swap  . . . . .

----------


## baldbob

I have 140 amaxs and 120gmxs.. how many sciroccos u have? Swap the lot??

----------


## mucko

> Got it back and the 'smith reckons its a new barrel too, although hes none too certain that the "chop" will fix it as the blemishes (yes there were 3) were set back 10mm or so from the muzzle.
> 
> At least the bloody thing will now fit in my normal gun cabinet, it was too long before !!
> 
> Now does anyone have some projectiles they'll swap  . . . . .


i have some 120 Amax some 127gr LRX and some impala 90gr and 105gr i might not have 20lrx pm if your keen i have some 100gr nosler as well

----------


## baldbob

↑↑↑↑↑↑ what he has will be best bet with your slow twist barrel  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Mine is a 6.5-06, barrel is a Douglas Premium 1:10 fitted up by old Din Collings in 1996 according to the stamp.  It looks new (there is still bluing in the grooves at the muzzle).
> 
> I'd fired 40-50 rounds, didn't check where the fouling was, I just cleaned it out with Sweets.  What really surprised me was I then fired a further 15 rounds and cleaned again, and a whole lot more copper (and other crap ??) came out.  I would have expected very little fouling from just 15 rounds.
> 
> There was no copper on the blemish when I found it (it was after the second very thorough clean) and it was only visible in stong light, but I could "feel" it with a pulled bristle from a wire brush.


If it is a 1-10 you will be lucky to shoot conventional 120s out of it.

Your best bet would be to rebarrel it with a 1-8 to take advantage of it's abilty to push heavy, high BC  projectiles reasonably quickly  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> If it is a 1-10 you will be lucky to shoot conventional 120s out of it.
> 
> Your best bet would be to rebarrel it with a 1-8 to take advantage of it's abilty to push heavy, high BC  projectiles reasonably quickly


???? Other way round init?  120's and smaller will shoot better thru a slower twist I would have thought or am I having a Dave moment? :Grin: 
But agree on the rebarrel and using the cal too its potential. Awesome calibre is the 6.5-06

----------


## mucko

i am shooting 264 Win mag with a 1:9 twist Douglas no6 barrel and have no issues with 120 or less avg M/V 3300 using 2213Sc sub Moa. still tweaking loads and trying different projo's

----------


## baldbob

> ???? Other way round init?  120's and smaller will shoot better thru a slower twist I would have thought or am I having a Dave moment?
> But agree on the rebarrel and using the cal too its potential. Awesome calibre is the 6.5-06


But not quite the thors hammer the wsm is.!!! 2 chams a deer an 2 tahr with it now and she literally picks shit up and throws it a few metres leaving it quivvering and bleeding!!!! Those gmxs on tahr are spectacular.. amaxs on chams well geez we just wont go there...
Now not to say the 06 wont do that but.... just saying!!!

----------


## R93

> But not quite the thors hammer the wsm is.!!! 2 chams a deer an 2 tahr with it now and she literally picks shit up and throws it a few metres leaving it quivvering and bleeding!!!! Those gmxs on tahr are spectacular.. amaxs on chams well geez we just wont go there...
> Now not to say the 06 wont do that but.... just saying!!!


No, its not as fast as the wsm, but unless you need to lite a smoke after one shot with your white hot barrel, the 06 is good enough :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

My 22" was pushing amax at 3060 and gmx at 3250 warm which is the same as my 06 but with 4" less length!!!

----------


## baldbob

And when the 2-12 metric vx6 goes on her nxt week at 485gms its gonna be one hell of an allrounder!!! Now to sit back and wait for the 3-18 to arrive for the @&$#!! #$&@# we have devised!!

----------


## R93

> My 22" was pushing amax at 3060 and gmx at 3250 warm which is the same as my 06 but with 4" less length!!!


I bet you hear that, thats ok from the girls :Grin:  Your new rig sounds pretty sweet. I am thinking of a new barrel now. Cant decide but going 7mm.

----------


## Smiddy

SAUM

----------


## baldbob

> I bet you hear that, thats ok from the girls Your new rig sounds pretty sweet. I am thinking of a new barrel now. Cant decide but going 7mm.


Oh god i feel sorry for the morange already...

----------


## R93

> SAUM


Its high on the list but I will need a new mag and bolt head. .280AI is where I am floating at the moment.

----------


## R93

> Oh god i feel sorry for the morange already...


I dont! We have it sussed now. I will keep up a steady supply of bananas for him if he stresses out :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

Hmmm what the 280ai make 162s go in 24" ??? I want 180s to go 3000 + in 24"...

----------


## R93

I wont ever use 162's I will shoot 150 sciroccos or 140's of some description.

----------


## Smiddy

i was suspect about the 162's  so i did some loads for 180s,  can run them at 2900 with no sticky bolt what so ever in my 23in.  but the deer ive shot this year with 162s have been from 50-800 and all bang flops
24in wsm may be able to get 3k with 180s

----------


## baldbob

Hmmm..  interesting.... I have absolutely no need for a 7mm but i am making one  :Wink:

----------


## baldbob

I know wsm but boring lol....

----------

